# 3x3x3 scramble avg12



## Zarxrax (Mar 20, 2011)

timing 3x3x3 scrambles length 25 (NOT SOLVES)

avg12: 12.49
times: 12.39, 12.01, 11.00, 13.80, 12.26, 12.69, 13.56, 13.22, 13.12, 11.77, 11.73, 12.16


----------



## Godmil (Mar 20, 2011)

I've always found this interesting but not timed myself yet. Can't wait to see everyones results.


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 20, 2011)

Average of 12: 9.12

(10.26), 9.27, 9.95, 8.19, 9.32, 8.39, 9.46, 8.95, 9.07, 8.62, (7.01), 9.93

This is interesting. I think the time it takes to scramble depends on how fast your average is...mine is around 16-17. When you watch videos of people who are around 10 seconds and lower, they scramble really quickly. I guess it's just getting more accustomed to the notation, but you don't really notice yourself improving.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 20, 2011)

9.64, 8.75, (8.62), 8.83, 9.46, 8.63, 9.33, 9.13, 9.78, 8.77, 10.06, (10.20) = 9.24


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 20, 2011)

8.04, 7.77, (6.71), 7.69, 7.38, 7.04, 7.48, (9.09), 8.91, 7.15, 7.79, 8.50 =>7.77 avg12


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 20, 2011)

6.46, 7.02, 7.70, 7.56, 7.59, (6.16), 6.62, 7.27, 7.22, (7.78), 7.13, 6.95 = 7.15


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 20, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> This is interesting. I think the time it takes to scramble depends on how fast your average is...mine is around 16-17. When you watch videos of people who are around 10 seconds and lower, they scramble really quickly. I guess it's just getting more accustomed to the notation, but you don't really notice yourself improving.


 
I think it also has a lot to do with your turning speed.
In my case, I have no problem reading through the notation. It's my fingers that are holding me back.


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 20, 2011)

10.14, 11.55, 9.85, 9.50, (8.96), 10.67, (11.98), 9.88, 9.75, 9.64, 9.36, 9.26 = 9.96

Fun stuff.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 20, 2011)

6.84, 7.86, 8.69, 8.10, 6.55, 10.24, 8.06, 8.38, 10.62, 6.91, 9.78, 9.58 = 8.44 

I got a 5 once randomly -_-


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 20, 2011)

(6.02), 7.39, 8.08, 7.95, 9.26, 8.24, (10.66), 7.85, 8.14, 7.63, 6.94, 8.52 = 8.00 avg12
First 5 are 7.87 avg5.

I locked up A LOT. I'll beat this later.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 20, 2011)

5.80, 6.40, 6.56, (8.85), 6.10, (5.65), 6.37, 6.83, 6.93, 7.15, 6.80, 6.96 = 6.59

go fast and look ahead 

Some people should easily be able to sub6.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 20, 2011)

(6.02), 7.39, 8.08, 7.95, 9.26, 8.24, (10.66), 7.85, 8.14, 7.63, 6.94, 8.52 = 8.00 avg12
First 5 are 7.87 avg5.

I locked up A LOT. I'll beat this later.

EDIT: 7.24 avg12; got a 7.77 one too... lol.


----------



## Dene (Mar 20, 2011)

25 move scrambles are for nubs.


----------



## JyH (Mar 20, 2011)

10.10, 8.89, 11.44+, 8.51, 9.35, 9.97, 10.04, 11.52, 10.54, 12.17, 11.86, 10.93 = 10.46

Started locking up in the middle of the average...Could've been easily sub-10


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 20, 2011)

9.42, 9.53, (11.66), 9.23, 9.31, 10.88, 9.31, 9.18, 10.08, (9.02), 10.14, 9.22= 9.63
Could and will do better.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 20, 2011)

Dene said:


> 25 move scrambles are for 3x3x3.


 
ReViSiOn!


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 20, 2011)

9.54, 9.69, 9.62, 8.80, 8.87, 8.94, 9.15, 8.15, 9.31, 10.11, 9.56, 9.61 = 9.31
I tired at the last 4, it was sub 9 until then I think.


----------



## Pro94 (Mar 20, 2011)

7.45, 8.33, 8.47, (9.68), 7.72, 8.92, 8.43, (6.99), 7.85, 7.01, 7.22, 7.11 = 7.85


----------



## HaraldS (Mar 20, 2011)

6.06, 5.84, (7.46), 6.05, 5.75, 6.94, 5.62, 6.26, 6.58, 6.54, (5.09), 5.60 = 6.12
Waiting for a sub 5


----------



## irontwig (Mar 20, 2011)

7.55, 6.97, 9.79, 8.29, 7.86, 8.36, 8.16, 7.81, 9.12, 7.96, 7.10, 9.37 = 8.16 
The 9s were because of doing e.g. B instead of B'.


----------



## Escher (Mar 20, 2011)

Not got a 3x3 with me at the moment, but my PB is about 5.5 for avg 12 and single PB is something like 4.4x.


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 20, 2011)

9.80, 8.15, 10.53, 10.23, 9.85, 9.70, 10.24, 11.62, 10.55, 9.04, 8.60, 9.67 = 9.82 avg12

Used A5. Pretty good average, at least it's sub10. 3x3 average = 18-19 seconds


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 20, 2011)

5.61, 6.17, 6.00, (4.86), 4.91, 6.59, 5.69, 5.86, 5.86, (7.06), 5.94, 5.20 = 5.78 avg12
(5.78), (5.28), 5.53, 5.38, 5.53 = 5.48 avg5
4.86 single


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 20, 2011)

Average of 12: 8.46
1. 9.80 U2 F' R' L' F2 R' L D F' D2 F2 B' U' F2 U' L' R U2 B2 D B' R2 B2 L2 D2
2. 7.73 R2 U' D F D2 R' U D' B' F' U' D' L2 F L' R' D F2 L2 R F2 D F' L' D'
3. 7.79 L R' B' L B2 U' B R2 L' F2 R L' D2 B U D2 F2 B L' U' D' F R B2 L
4. 8.84 F U' D2 R B D L' R2 F' U' R2 B D L2 R2 F B' D2 R F2 B D U' R D
5. 8.58 F B U' R2 U' L' F' U B D B2 R U' D2 B' R2 U2 L D' R F2 U F B R'
6. (7.23) F' R' U D' B U L' F' D' L F2 L' R F' U' D' L2 F' R F B' L U R D'
7. 8.12 F U' B' D R' B' L F2 D' F2 D' B' F2 R F L B' F R2 D' R' F' D2 U' R
8. 8.13 R' U R L D2 F' B' L2 U L' R2 F2 U B' U L B2 F' L' B2 R U B' R' U
9. 9.18 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' D' F2 D2 L F L R2 B D2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 L' D2 B' F R' U
10. 8.49 F2 L' F2 R' L D R' F' D B D2 U L' R2 B F' L' B D2 L2 B L2 R' U L
11. 7.91 R U L F L2 U' D B' L D2 F' D2 R2 L D2 U R2 B L U' F' U2 R F' R
12. (10.36) F' L2 R B2 L2 R F' R2 B2 U B2 D U2 L' F2 B' L R2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 B' D2


----------



## bobso2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Average: 7.64

1. 8.97	D F L2 R' F R' D2 L R2 B2 R D U2 B2 F' D' U L F U2 B' F U B L'
2.	6.84	D2 U L' R' B2 R D' U' R' B' F U F' R' B' R2 F2 R2 F D L' B' F' L2 R'
3.	7.81	D' U2 R D2 U B2 D L' F' R D U2 B2 L B F2 R2 F R D2 U L2 R2 D R2
4.	8.75	B L2 D' U' F2 L R' B' F R2 B' R D2 R' B2 F D2 L' R2 U2 F U2 F' U L
5.	7.44	D L2 R F2 U2 F U' F2 L R F' R' D' U' F R F' D2 L R' B' F2 L2 D L'
6.	7.91	D' R2 D2 U' B F2 D' L2 D2 U2 R' F D2 F L' R D' F' L2 R D B2 F D2 L2
7.	7.55	B2 F D' U' L2 D' B F2 L' B' F' L' R U F R F L2 R' B' L2 D2 B' R F
8.	7.75	D R D' B D F' L2 D2 U2 L D2 U' B' D U' F' L2 D U' B2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2
9.	7.31	B2 F R' B F D2 R D U2 B2 F L' D2 L2 R' U F' U2 F' D U2 L2 R B' F'
10.	7.06	L F' R' F D B' D' F2 L R2 B' F R' U' L2 R2 D2 U' B D2 R B D2 B D2
11.	7.44	B' F D U' R2 D B D2 B' R2 D U B' F' L2 B F2 L2 U' L2 R2 F L2 R' D'
12.	6.81 R' F2 L2 R B' F2 D L D2 B2 L' R2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' B D' U2 F2 D2 U B' F


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 20, 2011)

7.88, 6.77, 8.53, 7.80, 8.55, 7.56, 6.83, 7.00, 7.40, 8.06, 7.03, 8.22 = 7.64

I never scramble this fast when I practice though.


----------



## Meisen (Mar 20, 2011)

High 8 here


----------



## whauk (Mar 20, 2011)

7.22 avg12


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 20, 2011)

7.89, 8.16, 6.98, 6.56, 6.52, 7.75, 6.86, 7.58, 7.79, 9.12, 6.42, 7.42 =7.35
EDIT6.95, 7.91, 6.54, 6.97, 8.82, 6.17, 6.83, 6.60, 6.79, 5.93, 7.03, 5.98= 6.78
Edit 2: the devil is on my back O.O :5.53, 5.84, 6.82, 5.78, 7.48, 6.67, 6.67, 7.58, 6.98, 6.09, 8.46, 6.71 =6.66


----------



## maggot (Mar 20, 2011)

im slow typically (almost 20 seconds), but i avg 12 and got 9.5. i guess thats ok? lol


----------



## Chrisalead (Mar 22, 2011)

Fun that I tried this for the first time yesterday (before I saw this post) : I didn't remember every scramble but they wee between 9s and 11s.


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Mar 22, 2011)

6.62, 6.88, 7.28, 6.55, 7.03, 6.88, 7.69, 6.73, 7.99, 6.78, 6.29, 7.11=6.96frist time


----------



## Litz (Mar 22, 2011)

I never tried this before but it was funny to time it.

Average: 9.64
Times: 9.46, 9.91, 10.45, 9.76, 9.38, 9.08, 10.43, 10.20, 8.82, 9.12, 8.88, 10.19

I'm really slow at this apparently. I can't really look ahead letters though. Might try again later.


----------

